# epic t-shirts



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Dec 21, 2008)

http://t-shirts.cafepress.com/item/butterfly-definition-white-tshirt/45682489
http://clothing.cafepress.com/item/snakesinclined-plane-hooded-sweatshirt/160644685

post yours!


----------



## Keltena (Dec 21, 2008)

Just this website in general.

My favorites:
Obscure Band You've Never Heard Of (I own this one~)
Shit happens.
I personally believe... (this one too~)
Keep the dream alive...

I adore this one too.


----------



## Coloursfall (Dec 21, 2008)

these two are mostly for FMA fans but hey.

..ok, I designed them, but they're still cool. >:

I know there are some awesome ones I've seen before, just gotta find them.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 21, 2008)

Uuh, my coolest ones are the thinkgeek Pi by numbers (basically a big pi symbol made from the first hundred-thousand digits of pi (or something)), one that says "I AM BANKSY" (Banksy being an anonymous graffiti artist who I _adore_), my thinkgeek "Heavy metal" one which has heavy metals like lead written in the style of band logos like Metallica, one that says in large letters "JACK BAUER WOULDNT STAND FOR THIS SHIT" which I try not to wear around small children, and my slightly preachy but adorable one with a pig on that says "Love me; don't eat me".

And there are waaaaaay more that I really want.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Dec 22, 2008)

i love pi shirts too.
though phi can be better for sex jokes sometimes: http://t-shirts.cafepress.com/item/phi-i-like-it-white-tshirt/144250168

i have failed to see an e shirt yet.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Dec 22, 2008)

Anything on this site is amazing. <3

Some of my favorites:
Wolf Cycles; I have this one. <3
By the River
Spirit of Wind
Three Wolf Moon
Tiger Tribe


----------



## Silversnow (Dec 22, 2008)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> these two are mostly for FMA fans but hey.
> 
> ..ok, I designed them, but they're still cool. >:
> 
> I know there are some awesome ones I've seen before, just gotta find them.


Dammit.  I have to give FMC my Internet now.  *surrenders Internet*


----------



## Flora (Dec 22, 2008)

Sadly, I don't have a picture, but in this one movie my mom was watching, the main character was wearing a shirt that said "I  π"


----------



## Zuu (Dec 23, 2008)

Too lazy to find the site, but...



			
				shirt said:
			
		

> *Jesus Saves*... the rest of you take damage.


----------



## see ya (Dec 23, 2008)

This was a bumper sticker, but I'm sure it's on a shirt somewhere:

"I FOUND JESUS! He was behind the couch the whole time!"


----------



## Keltena (Dec 23, 2008)

Dezzuu said:


> Too lazy to find the site, but...
> 
> 
> 
> > *Jesus Saves*... the rest of you take damage.


I love that one. <3


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 23, 2008)

Drummer Wanted shirts.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 23, 2008)

I want a T-shirt with this on:

"You probably thought this shirt would say something funny. Well, it doesn't."

I have yet to see one, but I KNOW there's one out there. ...It has to be!


----------



## soothsayer54321 (Dec 23, 2008)

This is pretty damn awesome. I have this one. Go me.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 23, 2008)

I have this T-shirt with a newspaper clipping printed on it that reads:

LOST
*Dog and sister*
Reward for dog​
And that's all I have to offer really. Maybe Mil will come along with her Limey Man T-shirt. XD


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Dec 23, 2008)

THE LIMEY MAN SHIRT

As requested ^_^


----------

